# Wasser ist schlammig nach Reinigung des Teiches



## Feierabend (14. März 2014)

Hallo, wir haben vor zwei Jahren ein Haus mit herrlich angelegtem Gartenteich gekauft. Nun haben wir den Teich zum ersten Mal so "richtig" gereinigt. D.h alte Steine raus, gereinigt, gut 2/3 des Teichwassers abgepumpt, Schlammsauger, Teichplane geschrubbt, 360 kg neue Kiselsteine verteilt, teilweise neue Teichpflanzen eingesetzt und wieder mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt. Erst sah alles toll aus, doch heute Morgen traf mich fast der Schlag. Das Wasser ist eine einzige braune Brühe. Unsere Vermutung ist, dass es an den Steinen liegt. Zwar haben wir sie zuvor mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritzt, aber natürlich nur oberflächlich gereinigt. Es handelt sich um handelsüblichen Rheinkies. 
Nun meine Frage: wie bekomme ich den Teich wieder so schön klar? 
Pumpe aus, damit das Wasser zur Ruhe kommt? Oder lieber laufen lassen? War der Kies falsch? Teich wieder 2/3 abpumpen um dann neu zu Befüllen? 
Unseren Goldfischen scheint das Wasser nichts auszumachen, die schwimmen umher, sofern man sie nach langem Suchen findet...oder einfach Geduld haben?


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2014)

Wenn an der Pumpe ein Filter hängt dann laufen lassen. Filter häufig reinigen.
Tippe dein frisches Brunnenwasser hat einiges an normalen Eisen welche derzeit ausfällt oder das ist ein Algenwachstum, welche aufgrund der Nährstoffe im Frischwasser jetzt auftaucht.
Weiterhin müssen sich vielleicht auch erst wieder die Bakterien entwickeln.
Weiterhin können deine neuen Kiesel einen gewissen Anteil an Staub-Schwebstoffen dabei gehabt haben.....die sitzen jetzt im Wasser und müssen sich erst mal absetzen oder im Filter verfangen.


Denke mal, Geduld ist erst mal der weg.


----------



## Feierabend (14. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann übe ich mich jetzt erstmal in Geduld...


----------



## Flusi (16. März 2014)

hallo Feierabend (angenehm klingender Name),
zunächst mal denke ich auch, daß Geduld hier der einzig richtige Weg ist. Wir hatten nach der Neuanlage unseres Teiches auch eine Zeit lang trübes Wasser/Bläschen etc., hat sich aber mit der Zeit gegeben.
Eine Frage habe ich dennoch: warum macht Ihr das so, Steine raus, Folie schrubben usw.? 
(also wir freuen uns, wenn das Ganze mehr und mehr eine natürlich eingewachsene "Optik" annimmt bei schön klar bleibendem Wasser)
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## tomsteich (16. März 2014)

Die beste Lösung ist, den Kies komplett zu entfernen. Dieser hat in einem Teich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Feierabend (16. März 2014)

Hallo, die Vorbesitzer hatten den Teich so angelegt und wir haben uns gedacht wir " erneuern" ihn und behalten das Angelegte bei. Auf der dunklen Teichplane waren zunehmend mehr Kalkablagerungen sichtbar und die Kiessteine sahen algig aus, wobei das Wasser nie grün war. War rein für die Optik. Jetzt ärgern wir uns allerdings sehr....
Auch die Teichpflanzen wirkten nicht mehr schön. Einzig unsere Seerosen und __ Schilf sahen prächtig aus. 
Na ja, wir müssen uns erst in das " Teichleben" einfinden und machen noch viele Fehler. Auch bei der Durchforstung des Internets und Durchwühlen der Teichratgeber stößt man immer auf unterschiedliche Aussagen. So hatten wir jetzt das frühe Frühlingswetter genutzt um klarschiff zu machen. Im letzten Jahr waren ziemlich früh die __ Frösche unterwegs und haben Massen von Froschlaich abgelegt, ich hoffe sie kommen wieder und unsere Putzaktion hat nicht alles vernichtet...
Wie tomsteich schrieb, Kies raus... Ich hab gelesen Sand und Kies sind zwingend notwendig? Immerhin leben in unserem Teich ca50 Goldfische... Aktuell setzt sich der Schlamm gaaaaanz langsam und ich denke auch die Theorie mit dem eisenhaltigen Brunnenwasser kommt gut in Betracht. Wir werden weiter abwarten. Tolle Ratschläge bitte weiterhin zu mir...
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Feierabend (16. März 2014)

Was mir jetzt noch so als Frage durch den Kopf geht: was heißt es denn bei euch wenn ihr euren Teich reinigt? Wie macht ihr es denn? Muss man die Teichplane nie reinigen um Ablagerungen zu entfernen? Über Winter ist bei uns die Pumpe aus, nur die Sauerstoffzufuhr ist an, damit der Teich nicht komplett zufriert und die Fische Sauerstoff haben. Sollte man lieber den Teich zufrieden lassen, sofern Wasserqualität etc stimmt? 
LG


----------



## Nori (16. März 2014)

Reinigen heißt bei meinem Teich mal die Fadenlgen mit einer Bürste abfischen, und alle 1-2 Jahre den Mulm ab Boden abzusaugen.
Ich kehre mit dem Aldi-Wasserbesen gröbere Ablagerungen zum Teichboden und dort sauge ich dann ab - je nach Dreckmenge entweder mit dem Teichsauger oder mit dem Kärcher mit der Venturi-Saugglocke.
Eine klinisch saubere Folie gibts dabei nie - schaut auch nicht schön aus.
Ich hab aber auch keinen Kies etc. im Teich ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## tomsteich (16. März 2014)

Hallo Feierabend,

die Teichfolie musst Du eigentlich nicht schrubben. Im Winter haben ich es ebenso gelöst wie Du, d.h. ich habe einzig einen Eisfreihalter mit Sauerstoffsprudler in Betrieb.

In einem Teich in der freien Natur in unseren Breiten gibt es ja auch keinen Kies. Dieser hat auch keinerlei Funktion. In den ersten Wochen und Monaten sieht das immer ganz nett aus aber die kleinen Steine werden immer wieder grün und der Schlamm sammelt sich darunter. Ich hatte das in früheren Teichen auch und es endete immer in einer Riesensauerei.

Der Kies ist vor allem absolut ungeeignet, um die Folie am Rand vor UV-Strahlung zu schützen bzw. zu kaschieren. Die Steine bleiben dort auf Dauer (vor allem nach Frost) nicht liegen. Besser bzw. perfekt für ein natürliches Ufer ist da eine Ufermatte, welche spätestens im zweiten Sommer dicht bewachsen ist. 

Besser ist es auch den Boden kahl zu lassen (lässt sich dann auch einfach absaugen) und die Pflanzen auf den Terrassen (falls Du welche hast) oder in den Pflanzkörben in lehmhaltigen Sand zu setzen. Vor allem diese klassische Teicherde macht nur Probleme. Auch die Erde von gekauften Pflanzen entferne ich stets restlos.


----------



## Feierabend (16. März 2014)

Das ist ein guter Tip. Nur schade, dass wir letzte Woche diese Unmengen an Kies gekauft haben. War  ar...teuer und natürlich bei 360 kg sauschwer. Auch Teichpflanzenerde haben wir gekauft... Aber zum Glück noch nicht eingebaut... Kann man so eine Ufermatte auch auf die jetzt vorhandenen Kieselsteine legen? Wohl eher nicht..,. Schwimmt wohl weg, weil sie dort keinen festen Platz findet... Diese Terasse haben wir einmal rund herum, dort liegen zur Zeit unsere Kiesel... 
Ach je, alles wohl wieder raus. Haben uns so gut beraten gefühlt im Baumarkt und nun war alles für die Katz..


----------



## tomsteich (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

eventuell willst Du es ja erst mal so lassen, bis die nächste Schlammschlacht ansteht(?).

Oje, Du hast die Kiesel wahrscheinlich im Baumarkt gekauft? Dann war das wahrscheinlich wirklich sehr teuer. Bei einer Kiesgrube sollten die 350 Kilo für unter 10 Euro zu haben sein.

Stimmt, die Ufermatte musst Du schon mit dem lehmhaltigen Sand beschweren und besser nicht auf die Kiesel legen. Die Matte lässt sich mit einem Feuerzeug auch verschweißen. Damit lässt sich einiges anfangen. Du könntest z.B. ausreichend Sand (oder Deine Kiesel) am Rand auflegen und etwas von der Matte darüber klappen und verschweißen. Wenn Du die Matte nun auf die Terrassen legst, soll diese dicke Wulst den Sand auf der Matte daran hindern unweigerlich in die Tiefe zu rutschen.

Mit dem Feuerzeug kannst Du auch selbst Taschen in die Ufermatte schweißen, falls Du die Steilhänge bepflanzen möchtest.

Wichtig ist, dass die Matte (wie die Folie) am Rand hoch steht und keine Berührung mit dem Erdreich hat, da diese sehr stark saugt.

Für den Sand gilt übrigens das Gleiche wie für den Kies. Zum Preis eines kleinen Säckchens im Baumarkt bekommst Du an der Quelle meist eine ganze Tonne......oder mehr


----------



## Feierabend (16. März 2014)

Ärger... 15 kg für 5€...  Hätte mir vielleicht mal früher Tips einholen sollen...


----------



## Springmaus (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

ja ja genauso erging es mir auch ! Kies unmengen an Kies  Ich hab alles wieder raus geschmissen ! Viel Arbeit aber es lohnt sich !!!

Brunnenwasser oder Grundwasser geht gar nicht !!! Viel zu Eisenhaltig. Also Leitungswasser ! Gelber Sand rein ! 

Jetzt kann ich mich an meinem Teich erfreuen !!!


----------



## francis89 (16. März 2014)

bei uns kostet die Tonne Zierkies 20€  Im BAumarkt 25kg 6,99€ 

Unser Brunnenwasser hat top Wasserwerte meinte mein Koifutzi (wasseranlayse) also kannst du nicht verallgemeinern!


----------



## misudapi (16. März 2014)

Hallo Feierabend
lass den Kopf nicht hängen und sehe die Fehler als "Lehrgeld" an.
Ich habe erst seit einen Jahr meine Pfütze, trotz Lesen habe ich Fehler gemacht.
Kies ist bei mir ebenfall drin, damit die __ Wasserpest-Wurzel was zum festhalten haben.
Wenn alles zugewachsen ist, sehe ich es eh nicht mehr. 
Gruß Susanne
Ach übrigens
willkommen in der Runde hier


----------



## jolantha (16. März 2014)

Springmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Brunnenwasser oder Grundwasser geht gar nicht !!! Viel zu Eisenhaltig. Also Leitungswasser ! Gelber Sand rein !


Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, wo du diese Weisheit her hast. 
Ich habe seit über 30 Jahren Teiche, und alle sind mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt, die kennen gar kein Leitungswasser ! 
Sicher, es ist leicht eisenhaltig, schadet aber weder den Pflanzen, noch den Fischen, und mein Hund, der laufend
aus dem Teich säuft, rostet auch noch nicht !


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2014)

Springmaus schrieb:


> Brunnenwasser oder Grundwasser geht gar nicht !!! Viel zu Eisenhaltig. Also Leitungswasser ! Gelber Sand rein !
> 
> !!


Das ist Falsch.
Viele Naturteich besteht zu großen Teilen aus Grundwasser......einfach ein Loch im Boden wo der Grundwasserspiegel höher als der Boden ist. Klar gibt es in manchen Gegenden sehr eisenhaltiges Grundwasser aber für Fische und Pflanzen macht das nix.

Bei einem Pool ist das nicht so schick, da gibt es braune Ränder.


----------



## Flusi (16. März 2014)

hallo Feierabend,
ach ärgere Dich nicht, "Fehler" oder was der eine oder andere dafür hält, machen alle. Macht aber nix, man kann alles mit der Zeit regeln.


Feierabend schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt noch so als Frage durch den Kopf geht: was heißt es denn bei euch wenn ihr euren Teich reinigt?


Was das angeht, machen wir es wie Nori; also nur so viel eingreifen, wie unbedingt nötig.
Was den Kies angeht, habe ich lediglich beim Einsetzen der jungen Teichpflanzen mal eine Handvoll zum Beschweren genommen, im übrigen kann man  bei der Außengestaltung -je nach Geschmack- das Zeug schön zum Einsatz bringen. Wir haben letztes WE ein ehemals total verunkrautetes Beet mit formalen Pflanzen gestaltet. Also Verwendungsmöglichkeiten gibt es schon auch dafür.
Den Einsatz bzw. die Gestaltung von Ufermatten "proben" wir grade.
liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg mit dem Teich wünscht
Flusi


----------



## sexyskillz (21. März 2014)

Kies kann ruhig auch im Teich liegen. 

Es kommt aber vielleicht auf die Menge an.
Ich habe auch Kies im Teich, und vorallem im Bachlauf, damit es etwas abwechslungsreicher ist.
Aber nicht komplett. 
Im Teich ist das vielleicht ne Fläche von 4-5 m² bei 25-30m² Wasserfläche (im Teich) 

(Nur am Rand auf der höchsten Stufe, wo man direkt ins Wasser schaut.)

Dann sind noch jede Menge großer Bruchsteine von mehr als 40x40x40 cm mit Löchern usw. zum Durchschwimmen für Fische und festsetzen von Pflanzen im Teich verteilt.

Als Filter lässt sich übrigens wunderbar ein Altes T-Shirt nutzen.
Einfach den Bauch zunähen und dann durch die Arme nen Stock oder Kantholz und durch den Hals das Wasser einlaufen lassen...
Dann klappts auch mit dem klaren wasser, denn die Filterfläche is prima.


----------



## Harald (27. März 2014)

Hallo Feierabend,
zuerst möchte ich mal klarstellen, dass Du im Gegensatz zu Teicherde, mit Rheinkies in Deinem Teich nichts falsch machen kannst. Ich habe sei über 10 Jahren Kies in meinen Teichen ohne irgendwelche Probleme damit zu haben.
Ein Nachteil hat der Kies aber sicherlich, es drängt ihn immer an die tiefste Stelle im Teich. Wenn Du den Kies also nur reintust, um die Folie zu verdecken, wird er nur ein kurzes Vergnügen darstellen.
Ich habe in einem meiner beiden Teiche den Rand mit einem Kunststoffgeflecht überdeckt und darauf die Pflanzen in feinkörnigen Kies gesetzt, beides bleibt auch liegen. In den Flachbereichen liegt ohnehin Kies, den ich allerdings hin und wieder auch "umschichten" muss. An den steileren Stellen habe ich in dem Teich Kiesfolie ausgelegt, damit die Folie überdeckt wird. Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich es grausig finde, wenn die Teichfolie sichtbar ist. Im Übrigen wird der Teich durch den Kies auch natürlicher. Ich habe einige Kois im Teich, die auch ständig im Kies gründeln.
In meinem zweiten Teich habe ich auf die Folie Vlies ausgelegt, dieses sah nach wenigen Wochen schon wie ein natürlicher Untergrund aus und haben darin gewurzelt. Vlies ist somit auch eine hervorragende Möglichkeit, die Folie zu verdecken.
Bei Deinem Teich wundert mich allerdings, dass Du schreibst, dass erst alles super (ich vermute mal klar) war und mit einem Mal eine braune Brühe entstand. Durch den Kies kommt das aus meiner Sicht nicht. Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die abgewaschenen Steine die Ursache dafür sind, weil das Wasser dann früher auch hätte braun werden müssen. Ich würde allerdings auch nicht in blinden Aktionismus verfallen, sondern ein bis zwei Wochen abwarten, ob sich bis dahin etwas verändert.


----------



## Feierabend (27. März 2014)

Hallo an alle, die mich bisher mit den tollen Tips versorgt haben.  Tatsächlich war der beste Tip: ABWARTEN! 
Aktuell sieht es so aus: wir haben die Pumpe einfach mal drei Tage abgestellt, damit erstmal Ruhe ins Wasser kommt. Da wurde der Teich etwas klarer, weil sich die ganzen " Matschpartikel" gesetzt haben. Dann gabs ne Ladung Teichschlammreiniger ( das hat eher nichts bewirkt...) und dann haben wir die Pumpe wieder angestellt. Das Wasser wird zunehmendst klarer. Rückblickend waren es wohl echt die Steine, die wir vermutlich noch besser hätten säubern müssen und das eisenhaltige Brunnenwasser. Nachdem wir nun noch ein paar neue Teichpflanzen ( Ohne Teicherde) in den Teich gesetzt haben, wirkt auch alles wieder schöner.  Den Fischen geht es prächtig und der Rest wird hoffentlich auch noch besser. 
Danke euch!


----------

